# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  كسب الملكية بالشقعة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
  الفصل الثاني عشر من قانون المعاملات المدنية السوداني 
- كسب الملكية بالشفعة -ورد على النحو التالي :

الفصل الثاني عشر
كسب 
الملكية بالشفعة
تعريف الشفعة 616– الشفعة هي حق تملك العقار المبيع أو بعضه ولو 
جبراً على المشتري بما قام عليه من الثمن والنفقات 
ثبوت حق الشفعة 617- يثبت 
الحق في الشفعة : [9]

(أ‌) للشريك في المبيع عيناً، 
(ب) للشريك بحق من 
حقوق الارتفاق. 
اجتماع الأسباب وتفضيل الشفعاء 618- (1) إذا اجتمعت أسباب الشفعة قدم الشريك في العقار ثم الشريك بحق الارتفاق. [10]
(2) من ترك من هؤلاء 
الشفعة أو سقط حقه فيها انتقلت إلى من يليه في الرتبة.
(3) إذا اجتمع الشفعاء من 
درجة واحدة كانت الشفعة بينهم بالتساوي ولا عبرة لتفاوت استحقاقهم أو مساحات 
ملكهم.
(4) إذا اجتمع الشركاء بحق الارتفاق قدم الأخص على الأعم. 
منع 
التحايل على الشفعاء 619- إذا اشترى شخص أرضاً تجوز الشفعة فيها ثم تصرف فيها 
بالبيع قبل أخذها بالشفعة فالشفيع أخذها بالثمن الذي قام على المشتري الأول للمشتري 
الثاني أن يسترد الفرق المشتري الأول – إن وجد. 
وقت ثبوت الشفعة 620- (1) تثبيت 
الشفعة بعد البيع الرسمي مع قيام السبب الموجب لها.
(2) تعتبر الهبة بشرط العوض 
في حكم البيع.
شروط المشفوع 621- (1) يشترط لثبوت الشفعة أن يكون المشفوع عقاراً 
مملوك العين أو المنفعة في نطاق الأحكام التي يقضي بها القانون.
(2) يشترط في 
العقار المشفوع به أن يكون مملوك العين أو المنفعة وقت شراء العقار المشفوع.
عدم 
سقوط الشفعة 622- إذا ثبتت الشفعة فلا تسقط بموت البائع أو المشتري أو الشفيع
ما 
لا تجوز فيه الشفعة 623- لا تجوز الشفعة في الآتي :
(أ‌) في الوقف ولا له 
،
(ب‌) فيما ملك بهبة بلا عوض مشروط فيها أو صدقة أو إرث أو وصية،
(ج) في 
البناء والشجر المبيع قصداً بغير الأرض القائم عليها أو في البناء والشجر القائمين 
على أرض محكرة أو على الأراضي الحكومية،
(د) في الأراضي الحكومية التي تحت يد 
المستحقين لمنفعتها،
(هـ) فيما تجري قسمته من العقارات.
تجزئة الشفعة 624- 
الشفعة لا تقبل التجزئة فليس للشفيع أن يأخذ بعض العقار جبراً على المشتري إلا إذا 
تعدد المشترون واتحد البائع فللشفيع أن يأخذ نصيب بعضهم ويترك الباقي.
دعوى 
الشفعة 625- لا تسمع دعوى الشفعة في الأحوال الآتية إذا :
(أ) تم البيع بالمزاد 
العلني وفقاً لإجراءات رسمها القانون،
(ب) وقع البيع بين الأصول والفروع أو بين 
الزوجين أو بين الأقارب حتى الدرجة الرابعة أو بين الأصهار حتى الدرجة 
الثانية،
(ج) نزل الشفيع عن حقه في الشفعة صراحة أو دلالة.
إجراءات الشفعة 
626- (1) على من يريد الأخذ بالشفعة أن يرفع الدعوى في خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ 
علمه بتسجيل البيع وإذا أخرها بدون عذر شرعي سقط حقه في الشفعة.
(2) على أنه لا 
تسمع دعوى الشفعة بعد مرور ستة أشهر من تاريخ التسجيل.
(3) ترفع دعوى الشفعة على 
المشتري لدى المحكمة المختصة.
(4) تفصل المحكمة في كل نزاع يتعلق بالثمن الحقيقي 
للعقار المشفوع ولها أن تمهل الشفيع شهراً لدفع ما تطلب منه دفعه وإلا بطلت 
شفعته.
(5) يثبت الملك للشفيع في بيع العقار المشفوع المبيع بقضاء المحكمة أو 
بتسلمه من المشتري بالتراضي وذلك مع مراعاة قواعد التسجيل.
آثار الشفعة 627- (1) 
تملك العقار المشفوع قضاء أو رضاء يعتبر شراء جديداً يثبت به خيار الرؤية والعيب 
للشفيع وإن تنازل المشتري عنهما.
(2) لا يحق للشفيع الانتفاع بالأجل الممنوح 
للمشتري في دفع الثمن إلا برضاء البائع.
(3) إذا استحق العقار للغير بعد أخذه 
بالشفعة فللشفيع أن يرجع بالثمن على من أداه إليه من البائع أو المشتري.
الزيادة 
في قيمة العقار المشفوع 628- (1) إذا زاد المشتري في العقار المشفوع شيئاً من ماله 
أو بنى أو غرس فيه أشجاراً قبل دعوى الشفعة ، فالشفيع مخير بين أن يترك الشفعة وبين 
أن يتملك العقار بثمنه مع قيمة الزيادة أو ما أحدث من البناء أو الغراس.
(2) إذا 
كانت الزيادة أو البناء أو الغراس بعد الدعوى فللشفيع أن يترك الشفعة أو أن يطلب 
الإزالة إن كان لها محل أو الإبقاء مع دفع قيمة الزيادة أو ما أحدث مقلوعاً.
نقض 
تصرفات المشتري 629- (1) للشفيع أن ينقض جميع تصرفات المشتري حتى ولو وقف العقار 
المشفوع أو جعله محل عبادة.
(2) لا يسري في حق الشفيع أي رهن رسمي أو أي حق 
امتياز رتبه المشتري أو رتب ضده على العقار المشفوع إذا كان قد تم بعد إقامة دعوى 
الشفعة وتبقى للدائنين حقوقهم على ثمن العقار.
حكم عام 630- تطبق أحكام الشفعة 
على الأولوية في كسب المباحات كلما كان ذلك ممكناً وعملياً وكذلك على الأولوية في 
كسب الحقوق ومنافع الأراضي المملوكة للدولة حين يسمح القانون بكسب حقوق أو منافع 
عليها.  
*

----------

